# Water fountain



## ELLEN09US (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm working on a TI project. It's a coffee shop 29 Occupant load per plumbing code. 
The plan checker is asking for water fountain in the shared restroom area. 
Where's the requirements for water fountain in CPC? 
thanks!


----------



## classicT (Aug 17, 2020)

The requirement is not in the CPC, but is in the CBC, Ch. 29.

See Table 2902.1.

If you post the occupancy type, I can post the row with the applicable requirement.


----------



## cda (Aug 17, 2020)

ELLEN09US said:


> I'm working on a TI project. It's a coffee shop 29 Occupant load per plumbing code.
> The plan checker is asking for water fountain in the shared restroom area.
> Where's the requirements for water fountain in CPC?
> thanks!



In the restroom???

or common area entry to the bathroom


----------



## classicT (Aug 17, 2020)

cda said:


> In the restroom???
> 
> or common area entry to the bathroom


Does not have to be in the area of the restrooms, but that is the most typical location.

*[P] 2902.5 Drinking Fountain Location*
Drinking fountains shall not be required to be located in individual tenant spaces provided that public drinking fountains are located within a distance of travel of 500 feet (152 m) of the most remote location in the tenant space and not more than one story above or below the tenant space. Where the tenant space is in a covered or open mall, such distance shall not exceed 300 feet (91 440 mm). Drinking fountains shall be located on an accessible route.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 17, 2020)

Isn't this an "if provided" issue only?


----------



## ELLEN09US (Aug 17, 2020)

occupancy type: A-2
I want to know:
1. where does it mention in the code that I have to provide it
2. if I need to provide it in the common area or in the tenant space
Thank you!


----------



## ELLEN09US (Aug 17, 2020)

I just saw this in the CA plumbing code
*415.2 Drinking Fountain Alternatives*

Where food is consumed indoors, water stations shall be permitted to be substituted for drinking fountains. Bottle filling stations shall be permitted to be substituted for drinking fountains up to 50 percent of the requirements for drinking fountains. *Drinking fountains shall not be required for an occupant load of 30 or less. *


----------



## ICE (Aug 17, 2020)

2902  Specifically Table 2902.1


----------



## north star (Aug 17, 2020)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

Ellen09US,

If the Occ. Load is 29, wouldn't this be a B Occ. Group ?

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## classicT (Aug 18, 2020)

ELLEN09US said:


> occupancy type: A-2
> I want to know:
> 1. where does it mention in the code that I have to provide it
> 2. if I need to provide it in the common area or in the tenant space
> Thank you!


----------



## ELLEN09US (Aug 18, 2020)

North star,
29 occupant load is per plumbing occupancy cals.
for exiting it's 56 occupant load. 

BTW, the plan checker told me it has to be less than 30 and classified as B occupancy.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Aug 18, 2020)

then I don't have to provide water fountain...


----------



## steveray (Aug 18, 2020)

In an existing building, you rarely "have to" provide one anyway...


----------



## classicT (Aug 18, 2020)

ELLEN09US said:


> North star,
> 29 occupant load is per plumbing occupancy cals.
> for exiting it's 56 occupant load.
> 
> BTW, the plan checker told me it has to be less than 30 and classified as B occupancy.


Plan checker isn't following the letter of the code then. I had not posted this previously, but here is the exception for not providing a drinking fountain.

*[P] 2902.6 Small Occupancies*
Drinking fountains shall not be required for an occupant load of 15 or fewer.


----------



## north star (Aug 18, 2020)

*# ~ #*

***Ellen09US**,*

Will the Coffee Shop offer fountain drinks ?


***Ty J**,*
Is your cited Code Section from the CBC, the CPC or the IPC ?
Please clarify !

Thanks !

*# ~ #*


----------



## ELLEN09US (Aug 18, 2020)

but it's in the plan check corrections...


----------



## ELLEN09US (Aug 18, 2020)

California building code and LABC


----------



## ELLEN09US (Aug 18, 2020)

Los Angeles building code


----------



## classicT (Aug 18, 2020)

north star said:


> *# ~ #*
> 
> ***Ellen09US**,*
> 
> ...


Each of the sections I have posted on this thread are from the CBC


----------



## ELLEN09US (Aug 18, 2020)

no fountain drinks...


----------



## ELLEN09US (Aug 18, 2020)

Found the answer!
restaurants less than 1500 SF doesn't need to provide water fountains...


----------



## ELLEN09US (Aug 18, 2020)

thank you all!


----------



## mark handler (Aug 19, 2020)

California plumbing code
415.2 Drinking Fountain Alternatives
Where food is consumed indoors, water stations shall be permitted to be substituted for drinking fountains. Bottle filling stations shall be permitted to be substituted for drinking fountains up to 50 percent of the requirements for drinking fountains. Drinking fountains shall not be required for an occupant load of 30 or less.

415.4 Location
Drinking fountains shall not be installed in toilet rooms.


TABLE 4-3 Footnote 3   Drinking fountains shall not be located in toilet rooms.


----------

